# Wareham Seasonal Police Officer Application



## ClintEastwood4Sheriff (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello, I just came across the Wareham Seasonal Police Officer job/application posting, and was wondering if anyone had any information on start dates? I am currently in the Reserve/Intermittent Academy, and graduate on June 30th, 2016. I am aware most seasonal positions start in between May, and early June. I will send in an application and letter stating my graduation date anyways, I was just wondering if it will lessen my chances, or if the department will even process my application. Thanks in advance for any information, and/or replies.


----------



## tallcapecop22 (Nov 25, 2007)

I hate to be there bearer of bad news but more then likely yes it will, due to the fact that they will still need to train you in certain aspects of how there department runs and what they want you to due as "special" leading up to the start of the season. By all means am I NOT saying to apply because if they think your a strong candidate they would want to keep for future seasons things can be moved around or they might just say apply next year, its honestly a 50/50 shot you got nothing to lose by trying. If your open to working anywhere on the Cape also check out Falmouth (summer specials only) Yarmouth(year round reserve) Dennis (year round special), Chattam, Turo and Provincetown have summer specials as well.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

Tall are those towns civil services?


----------

